# Another Concrete Roadbed Complete



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Many thanks to Marty for the descriptions on making concrete roadbed over the years. I finally have completed the outside portion of phase one of the layout. Not much longer now and I'll have a train running. Now I need to figure out how to disguise the air conditioners. Maybe as the Vehicle Assembly Building at NASA?








































Jim


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! How much track do you have inside?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very neat and tidy concrete roadbed. Job well done! 
I'm using similar concrete roadbeds for several years now; solid track base and low maintenance. Temperatures goes from -8 in winter up to + 30 degrees Celsius in summer; I have never encountered the feared frost heaves people always warn about when using concrete. 
You won't regret this choice; it will give you much railroad pleasure!


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

I have about 60 feet suspended under the house and about 75 feet outside.

Jim


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work! When it ducks inside, is that a crawl space or basement?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jim 
what do they call the type of siding you have on your home?


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Manco,

It's a crawl space by name only. I can walk under about 80% ducking only under beams and duct work. I don't know why they didn't dig another couple of feet and make a full basement. I've added six 4' fluorescent light fixtures. So it's becoming my "Man Cave".

Here's a few pics.

The second and third pictures show the crawl space doors. In the third picture the concrete edging is there to block a gap under the door to prevent critter from coming in except where the mouse trap is set. Once I have everything finalized, I'll use mortar to make a better seal around the door. 

Many more pictures are my web page.
Most of the interesting stuff starts with the 2006 Construction page.

http://www.trainweb.org/wgr/Construction/2006.html[/b]


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Marty,

The siding on the house is vinyl. Pictures don't show it very well, but it's a beige color.


Jim


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Maybe just put up a short 4 foot fence around the AC unit? 

Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
You are doing a great job on your concrete roadbed. I can see lots of fun in your future. 
You might check the angle of the curve where the track goes through the foundation to ensure adequate clearance if a car or loco has a significant overhang. 

Marty, I have some of that style siding on my house [8 in. beaded] in masonite and also in a hardiboard type material. 

JimC.


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

I got the track finished this weekend and made a couple of test runs. I have a couple of places I need to work on the roadbed that occasionally cause a truck to derail, but for the first pass I'm very pleased.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Jim. Looks like it's running nice and smooth for you. I see that your son has learned how to hold the 27 mhz TX from JJ.


----------

